# Just For Fun - Happy 4th Of July To All



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've posted these before but thought some of the new folks might enjoy them. I have one more that will be new to all but have to find the link to it again.

http://www.rims.net/einsteinbird.wmv

http://www.rims.net/WingsOfADove.mp3

http://www.rims.net/MusicalDog.wmv

Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the "missing link": http://www.scubaq.ca/cathrine/give-me-a-kiss.html

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I only got to see one because my computer went wierd but that bird, my goodness was wonderfull!!! Thanks for sharing!
Taylor


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 


Thanks for those links, I have to agree with Taylor....that one, "the missing link" is hilarious and great!!!! LOL. Oh so cute those two

Happy 4th to you and and all the other USA folks


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes that was so cute! I love them.
Taylor


----------

